# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Gezondheid en mensen

## Eermann

*Gezond bespoten en genetisch gemodificeerd voedsel*

De universiteit van Stanford in Californië heeft onderzoek gedaan naar organische producten en kan weinig bewijs vinden dat organisch verbouwde voedingsmiddelen gezonder zouden zijn dan met kunstmest en pesticiden bespoten landbouwproducten. Er lijkt een gecoördineerde lastercampagne gaande te zijn.

In de London Telegraph begint Harry Wallop zijn artikel over organisch verbouwd voedsel (http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/agr...-are-over.html) als volgt:
Morgen zal mijn kind een extra dosis worteltjes te eten krijgen die met bestrijdingsmiddelen zijn bespoten. Hij probeert de lezers van de Telegraph aan zijn kant te krijgen in een protest tegen de volgens hem onzinnige wereld van organische voeding. 

Food - The Ultimate Secret Exposed full version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMwXlikoFrM

Bron: http://reen.want2blog.net/beispiel-seite/

----------


## Eermann

*Monsantos Roundup in alle geteste urinemonsters aanwezig*
Bron / origineel: naturalsociety.com (167x geklikt)

Een recent onderzoek, uitgevoerd door een Duitse universiteit, heeft zeer hoge concentraties glyfosaat, een kankerverwekkende chemische stof in herbiciden zoals Monsanto's Roundup, in alle geteste urinemonsters gevonden. De hoeveelheid glyfosaat in de urine was onthutsend, waarbij ieder monster concentraties bevat van 5 tot 20 maal het maximum dat is vastgesteld voor drinkwater. Dit is slechts nog een stukje bewijs dat herbiciden, op zijn minst, ongecontroleerd wordt gespoten.

Glyfosaat in Monsanto's Roundup beïnvloed de wereldgezondheid

Dit nieuws komt slechts een maand nadat bleek dat glyfosaat, dat in Monsanto's Roundup aanwezig is, het grondwater aan het vervuilen is in de gebieden waar het wordt gebruikt. Wat betekent dat? Het betekent dat giftig glyfosaat nu het drinkwater van de hele wereld aan het vervuilen is door de wijdverbreide besmetting van grondwaterlagen, putten en bronnen. De recente rapporten van de aanwezigheid van glyfosaat in alle urinemonsters vergrote..

Bron: http://zaplog.nl/zaplog/article/mons...sters_aanwezig

----------


## Eermann

ALEX JONES Morgellons GMO Foods Nano Technology 4 19 11 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DozvTd_R1S8

Alex Jones Eugenics Report: Genetically Altered Species, Along with Your Air, Water and Food Supply
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=derZbxZEMcI

Alex Jones Interview Aaron Russo deutsche Version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shl0K0V4EVU

Alex Jones Interviews Aaron Russo (Full Length)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3NA17CCboA

----------

